# JampoTT & the Cancer Research thread



## simonm (May 8, 2002)

Well, I will start the ball rolling by saying that JampoTT, you are a prize cunt, no seriously you are the largest cunt ever.

rgds,

Simon


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

And you've just breached the forum rules, my friend.

Sorry - I took offence to you saying that TT Owners weren't affected by cancer.

I think that was a despicable and highly sensitive remark to make, and one which showed a total lack of thought...

I sincerely hope you don't have to go through some of the things my family and friends have.


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

don't know whats started this but i'm tt owner thats affected by the lovely C, rare form of cell cancer in 2001 couple of op's radiotherapy to the head, sun tan just left my face, cant grow my fuckin side burns any more, but what the hell i'm still here and have lovely g/f and 2yr old girl. 

There is far more to my story than i'm giving out here, but i think you would be hard pushed to find someone not touched by cancer nowadays


----------



## simonm (May 8, 2002)

Respect mate...good luck with it.

Exactly, that is the point, it touches everybody, but there is a letahrgy to raise funds to cure this despicable disease.

You can argue my comment was a little unfair to say the least, but it has raised some extra donations from this site today, for that alone I stand by it.

Simon


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

simonm said:


> Respect mate...good luck with it.
> 
> Exactly, that is the point, it touches everybody, but there is a letahrgy to raise funds to cure this despicable disease.
> 
> ...


But you commented that the lethargy stemmed from the TT Owners. Which is bollocks.

If you agree your comments were harsh and unfair, then there is no further cause for argument - which makes this flame entirely unfounded.  :wink:


----------



## simonm (May 8, 2002)

Until today no TT Forum member had donated, hence my comment about lethargy.

End of Story muppet! :lol:

And surely you will even agree yourself that you could be the biggest twat on this forum!


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Tricky one to comment on this. But in fairness I see Jampos point. Perhaps in all sensitivites sake SimonM could/should have posted links for people to be able to give direct or via that tax dodge giving site. Hey if you really cared about the cause you'd be doing a lot more that posting tenuos links (maybe you are I don't know!) SimonM please look at your post regarding TT owners in the cold harsh light of day and think about what you have said. its not good btw. its certainly not witty or clever and its got my back up big style.

Personally I feel comments like that are pretty damned hurtful.

All of this give Â£10 it won't make you homeless nonsense is nonsense. Many many people have to know when to draw the line and like me have specific charites/funds/research institute they give to on a regular basis and prefer to keep it at that. Maybe each of the Â£10 you are talking about goes direct or with a tax top up to the charity?

Trying to lay a guilt trip on people often ends up ailenating them more than bringing on side, have a think about that before going down this posting route.

Thats some of my thoughs/rants I feel compelled to post after reading both threads. But two more points:
1. Jampo - what are you doing with castles in Wales?
2. SimonM good to hear you are going to sell your car at auction to raise money for your friends cause. After all you won't go homeless driving round in a fiesta.

Dave


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

simon i am always falling out with jam but on this occasion i do think your thread is a little thoughtless and you may have chosen the wrong words and things have got out of hand.
jam spoke for me on the original thread and what he said is what i was thinking not what you thought you were out to con i am sure your heart is in the right place but please be carefull how you choose your remarks. :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

kingcutter said:


> simon i am always falling out with jam but on this occasion i do think your thread is a little thoughtless and you may have chosen the wrong words and things have got out of hand.
> jam spoke for me on the original thread and what he said is what i was thinking not what you thought you were out to con i am sure your heart is in the right place but please be carefull how you choose your remarks. :wink:


I didn't know you were always falling out with me?


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

jampott said:


> kingcutter said:
> 
> 
> > simon i am always falling out with jam but on this occasion i do think your thread is a little thoughtless and you may have chosen the wrong words and things have got out of hand.
> ...


well not always its that bloody spelling thing and me granma.  :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

David_A said:


> Tricky one to comment on this. But in fairness I see Jampos point. Perhaps in all sensitivites sake SimonM could/should have posted links for people to be able to give direct or via that tax dodge giving site. Hey if you really cared about the cause you'd be doing a lot more that posting tenuos links (maybe you are I don't know!) SimonM please look at your post regarding TT owners in the cold harsh light of day and think about what you have said. its not good btw. its certainly not witty or clever and its got my back up big style.
> 
> Personally I feel comments like that are pretty damned hurtful.
> 
> ...


Ta David. I might have gone OTT part way into the thread, but my point did start off as a reasonable one. I'm not always the easiest person to agree with, so thanks for trying...

As for castles... nothing wrong with posting a photo parked outside my garage, is there? Why all the fuss... :lol:

Seriously - its Caerphilly Castle. Those of you who remember my previous sig pic will recall it showed my TT in exactly the same "pose", except during the summer instead (and with scaffolding on the castle!) - so I went back to snap the Zed there too.

Its true I own a house in Wales, but I'm so rarely there, I can't really claim to live there anymore...


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Looks draughty and damp, still its only a nissan (pronounced knee - san in the USA :roll: :lol: :lol: )

Dave


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

My nephew had cancer and lost his eye to retinaplastoma at the age of 18 months. (Note for parents its what the HV checks for when she shines a light in your babies eyes. Red is good. My sister only discovered Daniel's Cancer from a flash photograph, one red eye, one white eye, check your photographs closely, Daniels was discovered but was untreatable, luckily he only lost his eye not his life).

I always felt guilty if I didn't give to every tin that was shook at me, every sponsor form that was placed in front of me. I decided I should have certain charities I would support , and do so generously. 
When I was younger and had no children, I supported animal charities, and no others. When I had my children, I supported Children's charities, and no others. This list is added to and changed from time to time, but I am loyal to them. It makes life so much easier that way.

I no longer feel guilty about saying "no" because I know I do support the charities that mean something to me. I resent it when I am flashed photos of suffering etc to make me feel some way responsible for the bad in this world to get me to donate only to hear the "charity worker" tut and mutter at me when I say "No, sorry".

I guess at the end of the day what I am trying to say, we deserve the right to be able to say "no" without being made to feel guilty. I know I am generous to "my" charities.

And, for the record, Cancer Research is one the charities I support, but you don't need to ride a bike, climb a mountain or run a marathon to get my donation.


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

B_L - I think thats what I was trying to say as well but you've put it far more eloquently than moi.

Dave


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

kingcutter said:


> and me granma.  :wink:


Hi kingcutter,

I'd really like to see a picture of your "granma", she sounds one hell of a nice lady and someone worth getting to know. 

Jim.


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

jimfew said:


> kingcutter said:
> 
> 
> > and me granma.  :wink:
> ...


happy to share her


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

This flame is fucking ridiculous. Giving to charity is a very personal thing. Insulting TT Owners and then personally attacking Jampott is bang out of order. Tim says some blunt things at times but that is no reason to personally attack him.

I, for one, am not interested in subsidising someone else's holiday (who I've never met) by donating money to charity. These events typically end up with half the money being spent on the trip and not going to the charity at all. Just cos people choose to give or not to give is their choice. Whoopy-doo to the Golf forum. I hope they will wave at me from heaven.

I often wonder what people's motivation is to do these charity treks, bike rides, climbs, etc actually is. Do you want to climb Kilimanjaro to help a charity or do you want helping a charity to fund a free climb of Kilimanjaro?

I'd have more respect for you and your friend if you spent the 8 days standing with a collection tin rather than a holiday with a free conscience upgrade.

If people want to give to charity, then a steady stream of donations on a monthly basis is more use to many charities (which is why they ask for such in some TV ads) as they can plan their finances better.

I'm lucky - I don't know anyone who has died from cancer. If I got cancer, I'd hope that the NHS (a charity I fund every month through my taxes) would take care of me. I did know someone who was killed by stepping on a landmine in a country where the government couldn't afford to clear them. I do know that 2.4 billion people don't have access to basic sanitation. So, I'm gonna spend the weekend at the Park Lane Hilton if I get Â£2,000 in sponsorship. I'll give the change to Oxfam.


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

kingcutter said:


> happy to share her


Wow, kingcutter, I can see where you get your rugged good looks. :wink: I bet she has a story to tell, and I would love to sit on her lap for hours and just lap up the wisdom.

You're such a lucky man.  
Jim.

Edit:- oops, sorry for usurping the thread dealing with such a serious subject.


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

paulb said:


> This flame is fucking ridiculous. Giving to charity is a very personal thing. Insulting TT Owners and then personally attacking Jampott is bang out of order. Tim says some blunt things at times but that is no reason to personally attack him.
> 
> I, for one, am not interested in subsidising someone else's holiday (who I've never met) by donating money to charity. These events typically end up with half the money being spent on the trip and not going to the charity at all. Just cos people choose to give or not to give is their choice. Whoopy-doo to the Golf forum. I hope they will wave at me from heaven.
> 
> ...


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] wow well put


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

jimfew said:


> and I would love to sit on her lap for hours and just lap up the wisdom.
> 
> .


im hungry - want bitty


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

paulb said:


> I, for one, am not interested in subsidising someone else's holiday (who I've never met) by donating money to charity. These events typically end up with half the money being spent on the trip and not going to the charity at all. Just cos people choose to give or not to give is their choice. Whoopy-doo to the Golf forum. I hope they will wave at me from heaven.
> 
> I often wonder what people's motivation is to do these charity treks, bike rides, climbs, etc actually is. Do you want to climb Kilimanjaro to help a charity or do you want helping a charity to fund a free climb of Kilimanjaro?
> 
> ...


Have you actually bothered to visit the site and read the detail there? As it seems you have not, here it is:

_I am cycling from London to Lourdes in the French Pyrenees to raise money for Cancer Research. The ride will be approx 1500Km and will be completed in 8 days starting on the 11th September 2004 in London.

I have been motivated to put myself through this (likely) agony by the death of two very good friends Rob Downing and my Granddad, Captain Tom Hall MN.

On May 8th 2004 at the age of 31 Rob died of Cancer following a brave 13 month battle which involved many operations, chemotherapy & radiotherapy. Rob practiced Intellectual Property law and worked with many High-Tech and blue chip companies. He was a talented lawyer and a fabulous friend.

My Granddad passed away on 12th July 2004. In WWII he served in the Merchant Navy on the frightening North Atlantic & Russian Convoys and in "Operation Overlord" on 6th June 1944. Granddad fought his last fight against Lung Cancer.

Did you know that "More than one in three people will be diagnosed with a cancer during their lifetime and one in four will die from cancer" http://www.cancerresearchuk.org/

All money raised will go straight to the charity. All expenses including ferry, accommodation and flight home are being funded out of my own pocket.

Donating through this site is simple, fast and totally secure. It is also the most efficient way to sponsor me: Cancer Research UK will receive your money faster and, if you are a UK taxpayer, an extra 28% in tax will be added to your gift at no cost to you.

So please sponsor me now!

Many thanks for your support.

Joe

PS To all the people fighting Cancer now - Best of Luck, I am pedalling for you too!_

So, here is the chaps motiviation, he is paying for the trip, and just wants to raise money for a worthwhile cause.

Will that make you go and donate some money now?[/i]


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Nope.

Cancer is not one of my *personal* hot topics


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

paulb said:


> Nope.
> 
> Cancer is not one of my *personal* hot topics


How exceedingly generous and kind hearted of you.


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Maybe I am generous to causes I do believe in?

I am not one to carpet bomb 'good causes' with small donations to ease my conscience. Being blunt, we have to die from something and cancer is a natural cause. It is a tragic loss when someone close dies, but research into the causes of such illnesses is well funded (maybe not well enough but nothing is).

However, I think it is far more tragic to lose a loved one through war, famine, malnutrition or poor sanitation. These are problems that could be solved for the entire planet for relatively little money.

I hope the view is good from your moral high ground


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

JDN don't you think that PaulB should be able to decide which charities he supports?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Nope - as I said immediately after the original post was made, I've donated to the charity already this year, because PEOPLE I KNOW were doing a remarkable challenge themselves.

I'm not against sponsorship per se, although I agree totally with Paul's POV regarding "cushy trips" - and where the costs involved to perform the "event" must make up a large portion of the overall money being raised. I do, however, think it tenous for you to come and ask on behalf of your friend. I'd have reconsidered my response had you been doing the trip yourself. I don't take kindly to people waving around "Little Billy's Sponsorship" form at work, and tutting at those who don't sign up either. I've never met "Little Billy", and would rather give directly to a charity instead. Personal Choice.

The real offensive part was suggesting cancer doesn't affect TT Owners. Posts over the last few hours would certain contradict this.

But hey - if you managed to squeeze a few extra quid for the charity (and bumped up your friend's pride in what he is doing in the meantime) - who are we to argue...


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

barely_legal said:


> JDN don't you think that PaulB should be able to decide which charities he supports?


Of course he can, and I am sure he does.

However, as he seemed to argue that this was not a cause worth supporting due to his misguided beleif over where the money would be spent, which has subsequently been shown to not be true, perhaps he might have reconsidered and donated.

I did not mean it to be an offensive comment, but to me it read as Paulb was finding reasons not to donate that were not really there.

The main problem here is that the thread - originally aiming to raise support for a charitable event - has degenerated into a slanging match, which is pretty sad really.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

jdn said:


> barely_legal said:
> 
> 
> > JDN don't you think that PaulB should be able to decide which charities he supports?
> ...


Yes it is sad that its ended like this, some times tim its best to keep comments to your self Tim


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

jdn said:


> The main problem here is that the thread - originally aiming to raise support for a charitable event - has degenerated into a slanging match, which is pretty sad really.


No, this thread was started to slag off Jampott. I have kept away from the other thread as a silent non-donator. But to come on this site and insult people who won't give to a cause that isn't even yours severely takes the piss...

I don't like emotional blackmail which is why I never donate to door to door collections either. It is about choice and awareness.

I'm sure this guy is doing a good job but there are many many good causes on this Earth and simonm basically needs to respect people's choices rather than throwing his toys out of the pram when people don't share his priorities. Simple.


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

jonah said:


> Yes it is sad that its ended like this, some times tim its best to keep comments to your self Tim


Disagree Jonah. Tim's comments were fair and reasoned (unusually!) and were met with a torrent of abuse from simonm. Not Tim's fault and a fair point for debate.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

jonah said:


> jdn said:
> 
> 
> > barely_legal said:
> ...


I'll remind you, I didn't come on here and slag off TT Owners for not caring, not being generous or whatever simonm's intentions were. Had you read the opening salvo, you'd understand...

By making your own comments, Jonah, you are prolonging the whole "sad" episode - which doubtless isn't your intention, but perhaps your overriding need to have a dig at me means that you can't keep out of it...

Paul is right - I can be blunt at times - but there is always a certain "Logic" in what I try to put across.

Keep my comments to myself? Pot, kettles, and a very dark shade of grey spring to mind...


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

paulb said:


> jdn said:
> 
> 
> > The main problem here is that the thread - originally aiming to raise support for a charitable event - has degenerated into a slanging match, which is pretty sad really.
> ...


I did mean the original thread, and agree the aim of this thread is quite different. I also agree with your second post that Jampott is not to blame here, but SimonM's heavy handed second post on the original thread is.

I am sure if it had been handled in a better manner then more donations would have been made.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I'm almost tempted to make a donation now, just to claim the moral high ground...


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Whilst you are feeling generous 

I organised a "toddle in the park" in aid of the NSPCC. 
Not Mount Everest I will be the first to admit, but its cause that's important not the event ( which was great fun and involved eating ice cream  )

I didn't think to mention it on the forum 

I'm still collecting donations..... :wink:

*waving little Billy's Sponsorship form*


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

jampott said:


> I'm almost tempted to make a donation now, just to claim the moral high ground...


I don't think its the fact u haven't donated its the way you posted your thoughts regarding the thread :roll:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

jonah said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > I'm almost tempted to make a donation now, just to claim the moral high ground...
> ...


And you posted yours... so you condemn me for something you do yourself. Very bright.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

jampott said:


> jonah said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


The difference being you knew yours would cause all this shite! and get you that little more attention that you so love.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

We are all entitled to raise our own views in this forum. Jampo raised his views and concerns. If people don't agree with his views then they can disregard them. Simple as that.

But telling Jampo not to express his views is not right.

Jampo may have strong views which he presents to us without attacking individuals and for this he needs some credit. Calling someone "something" is so easy, but explaining your point in a human way requires skill and intelligence. :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

jonah said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > jonah said:
> ...


Whereas your little digs don't cause shite? Its just perpetuating things. Like always, some people can see where I'm coming from. Others have an opposing point of view. Yet more disagree simply because its *me* posting, regardless of what I'm actually saying. Unfortunately, you appear to belong to the latter group...


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

jonah said:


> The difference being you knew yours would cause all this shite! and get you that little more attention that you so love.


Yeah and he's so vain he probably thinks this thread is about him.

And you contributed.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

vlastan said:


> We are all entitled to raise our own views in this forum. Jampo raised his views and concerns. If people don't agree with his views then they can disregard them. Simple as that.
> 
> But telling Jampo not to express his views is not right.
> 
> Jampo may have strong views which he presents to us without attacking individuals and for this he needs some credit. Calling someone "something" is so easy, but explaining your point in a human way requires skill and intelligence. :wink:


Careful, Nick - they'll start chasing you again!!

Perhaps the 9000+ posts label comes with a certain amount of dislike...


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Yet more disagree simply because its *me* posting, regardless of what I'm actually saying.


I have seen this attitude for my postings too. If people don't like a peronality in the forum they don't agree with what he says as well irrespective from what he says.

I have realised that strong personalities are not easily accepted in the forum and sometimes you need to keep a low "diplomatic" profile.[/code]


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

vlastan said:


> > Yet more disagree simply because its *me* posting, regardless of what I'm actually saying.
> 
> 
> I have seen this attitude for my postings too. If people don't like a peronality in the forum they don't agree with what he says as well irrespective from what he says.
> ...


Its a funny old world. I don't come here for "acceptance". There is no "Big Brother" prize for not being voted off, so I'll rarely adopt the quiet life. This is a place for sharing information about TTs, first and foremost (and I still do that) but its also a community with very little else in common...


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

This is absolutely out rageous how a thread wanting support for cancer reseach has resulted in pathetic childish postings from grown adults! Think about it! CANCER ....... NOT A FUCKING COLD OR COUGH that is here today gone tomorrow but something far more serious and life threatening! :x


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

^Abi^ said:


> This is absolutely out rageous how a thread wanting support for cancer reseach has resulted in pathetic childish postings from grown adults! Think about it! CANCER ....... NOT A FUCKING COLD OR COUGH that is here today gone tomorrow but something far more serious and life threatening! :x


So you think that arguments should be saved up for the trivial matters, Abi? We aren't adult enough to cover "difficult" subjects?

You call us "childish", yet

a) you've just sunk to our level by including yourself on the thread
b) it is childish and naiive to suggest the argument is anything to do with cancer itself - in fact it was the OP's casual comment that cancer didn't affect TT Owners that sparked the whole debate...

Personally, I think it childish to ONLY "sweat the small stuff"...

If you feel so strongly, I hope you donated... :lol:


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

having only just come across this thread....

Certainly there are some VERY valid discussions going on in terms of people's right to choose which charities (if indeed any) to donate to.

HOWEVER - they are almost off-topic to the intital post.

Can I please remind everyone of the 'non-personal attacks' nature of posting, and ask anyone who feels that they want a particular attack to be removed to contact one of the moderators :?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> having only just come across this thread....
> 
> Certainly there are some VERY valid discussions going on in terms of people's right to choose which charities (if indeed any) to donate to.
> 
> ...


DIRY - as far as I'm concerned, you can let this thread stand. Whilst it started out as a direct attack on me, personally I don't think it entirely turned out that way - thanks mainly to those who stood tall and agreed with my rather blunt point of view.

I'm happy to participate in any amount of discussion, verbal fencing, debate etc - but I also think the line should be drawn at outright abuse. On top of sending me a rather direct and abusive IM, there is a certain black bodykitted TT driving forum member, whose car has somewhere between 259 and 261bhp who has taken it upon himself to call me a "twat" whenever he is able to do so. I think it stems from him being on holiday when the AMD Rolling Road meet was announced, which is a pretty tenuous and dull reason to flame ME - but I'd be grateful if you could ask him to tone down the language he uses towards me, and (if he must have a dig at me when possible) at least attempt a reasoned argument instead of hurling childish swear words in my general direction.

I'm sure its just his forum persona speaking out - I very much doubt, when faced with me in real life, that he'd carry on in such a vein, so I don't think its appropriate for him to behave like that on the forum... apply the rules equally, and everyone will be happy. Or don't apply them at all. Your choice... :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

jampott said:


> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> > This is absolutely out rageous how a thread wanting support for cancer reseach has resulted in pathetic childish postings from grown adults! Think about it! CANCER ....... NOT A FUCKING COLD OR COUGH that is here today gone tomorrow but something far more serious and life threatening! :x
> ...


And what the fuck do you know about the fucking disease you fucking clueless piece of human shit! :x . Now fuck off back to your own planet you troll!


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

^Abi said:


> And what the fuck do you know about the fucking disease you fucking clueless piece of human shit! :x . Now fuck off back to your own planet you troll!


Abi, you make such a prat of yourself sometimes, it's unbeleivable :?


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Hmm sounds like another (incredibily ill thought out and irrational) personal attack on Jampott. He isn't claiming to know about cancer. In fact he is claiming that the debate isn't about cancer but about the 'holy-er than thou' attitude expressed by some people on here...

There are many good things in life and many bad. The ability to empathise, discuss and consider things, good and bad, is one of the things that separates (most of) us from the rest of the great apes.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

barely_legal said:


> ^Abi said:
> 
> 
> > And what the fuck do you know about the fucking disease you fucking clueless piece of human shit! :x . Now fuck off back to your own planet you troll!
> ...


Not half as much as you and tosspott are between you! :lol: .


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Oooh dear, Abi i like to think of myself as a helpful, caring individual so if you would like a hand pulling that stick out of your arse just say :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> The ability to empathise, discuss and consider things, good and bad, is one of the things that separates (most of) us from the rest of the great apes.


That, and not being covered head to toe in thick hair... 

Such strong words from Abi - and exactly the point I was making. I never claimed to be an expert on cancer. The very post you quoted makes this perfectly clear, although I can't possibly expect you to actually read what I write... Like many others, though, I am well aware of the disease. Although I thankfully haven't suffered directly, I know enough people whose lives have been touched by it to know what it can do to both its victims and their families / friends. But once again, you are prepared to wade into a discussion about which you know nothing, and understand less... well done.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Oh dear. This is all a little sad isn't it?

I have to say I agree with Jampott on this one, and I certainly think it has nothing to do with cancer. It could have been any charity, and jampott has said nothing denouncing cancer as a serious disease and thus a worthy cause for charitable donation. Or if he has, I certainly missed it. 
Abi, I think your comments were misplaced, although you appear to feel strongly about it, as I do myself. My grandfather died of cancer last month, following 4 or 5 siblings who also got it. And my aunt died of it when she was 31, not much older than I am now. Chances are I'll go the same way. 
But that's not what this is about. 
I wouldn't dream of giving somebody I didn't know some of my money, under the hope that it might go to a worthy cause. Why on earth should I? Surely it's better to give the entire sum directly to the cause? I don't give to the folk in the street any more, since discovering that only a small amount actually reaches the charities. And I get extremely annoyed by people coming round pubs with collection jars. Who's to say they aren't just pocketing the cash? 
Like Jampott, I recently gave money to a friend (for cancer research incidentally) who trudged round a park for a few hours. I felt I could trust him. 
And I think it's downright shameful to try to make somebody feel guilty because they don't want to give you their money. 
Charity's an extremely personal thing, and trying to inflict your opinions about what's worthwhile and what isn't, is tactless at best, and downright offensive at worst.

Simon, I'm sure you're just trying to gain some support for your friend, but from here it looked like you were trying to inflict a sense of guilt on people. Your attack on jampott is defenceless however, as it breaches the forum rules.

I hope your friend raises a lot of money for a worthwhile cause.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Well said Phil .


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Ok iv'e just read every thing on this thread in the"off topic" where it all began and here in the flame room.

This is only an opinion :-|

1. simonm remarks were offensive and misplaced.
2. jampot was right to say what he did as he was the only replying at that point so although comments were directed at all on the forum, he was first on the recieving end.
3. in simonm's defense i think simonm that maybe you put yourself up for a job that you felt you were failing(lack of donations) and let your frustration and embarrassment spill over into an abusive posting.None of us like letting a friend down.
That said maybe people should read the whole story before having a knee jerk reaction [smiley=freak.gif] then maybe they could make an informed response, ratherthan irrelavent abuse.

Right back to work [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

L7C TT said:


> Ok iv'e just read every thing on this thread in the"off topic" where it all began and here in the flame room.
> 
> This is only an opinion :-|
> 
> ...


I think your last but one sentence says as much as is needed...

I know I've a bit of an outspoken reputation on here, but its been almost entirely light hearted. Just lately, I've noticed more and more venom in the remarks directed at me - and whilst I'll sail close to the edge at times, I always try and steer clear of all-out forthright personal abuse - I much prefer a good "argument" to a slanging match - but I will defend myself where necessary.

I've always been taught to speak up when I disagree, and always believed that the thoughtful and "lively" debate is a far better medium for getting your point across, than the childish and immature "verbal assault".

These 2 beliefs, combined with an innate stubbornness, means I probably do wade into arguments more often than the next man. But to paraphrase Monty Python, "argument isn't just contradiction..."

There are some people who have contributed to this (and other recent) thread(s) who have (not only in my opinion, it seems) crossed the line between reasonable and abusive. It is entirely pointless to go back and delete their comments now, because the moment people hit "Submit", they are making a conscious decision for their words to be read by others.

At the end of the day, I still don't agree with the way simonm expressed himself when readvertising his friend's quest. My "crime" was to comment on this, and I think I've taken enough flak for that. For a number of reasons (probably not all of them "normal", "sensible" or whatever), and having reflected on being involved in such a slanging match, I decided that the charity itself was way more important than the words simonm used to advertise it. I logged onto the Just Giving website and made an additional (albeit small) donation to what is a very worth cause. Simon's friend has raised over Â£10k already, so my donation was but a drop in the ocean - but every bit counts.

So... those of you who think I'm a twat... I challenge you. Match my donation. By doing so, you'll be doing 2 things. Firstly, (and most importantly! :lol: ) showing the world what you think of me. Secondly, you'll be donating money to a worthwhile cause.

Like I said, he's raised over Â£10k already. If this forum despises me as much as it pretends to, sometimes, he'll hit Â£11k or Â£12k pretty damn quickly... :lol:

(and in case you think this is a wind up, I can assure you it isn't. I've just given a fair number of you a very good reason to donate...  )


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

jampott said:


> On top of sending me a rather direct and abusive IM, there is a certain black bodykitted TT driving forum member, whose car has somewhere between 259 and 261bhp who has taken it upon himself to call me a "twat" whenever he is able to do so. I think it stems from him being on holiday when the AMD Rolling Road meet was announced, which is a pretty tenuous and dull reason to flame ME - but I'd be grateful if you could ask him to tone down the language he uses towards me, and (if he must have a dig at me when possible) at least attempt a reasoned argument instead of hurling childish swear words in my general direction.
> 
> I'm sure its just his forum persona speaking out - I very much doubt, when faced with me in real life, that he'd carry on in such a vein, so I don't think its appropriate for him to behave like that on the forum... apply the rules equally, and everyone will be happy. Or don't apply them at all. Your choice... :wink:


Hmmm. Do I get a prize for guessing who this refers to?

My dislike against you did start with the Rolling Road event but only after I had asked Wak a question and, as usual, in you come with your size 15's on. It appears that you sniff out the mere whiff of trouble and pour further petrol on the flame.

You take the mick out of people with slight grammar inconsistancies, bludgeon your way onto threads and take relish in adopting the, 'I speak for all TT owners', when you drive a bloody Nissan. How come the majority of other past owners can say goodbye and move on gracefully and yet you just sit here day in/day out with your dull remarks and little 'funnies'.

FFS, you didn't even know that your brakes were at the front of your own car and there's a bloody great picture of it staring at you. Your location states Cardiff and yet you tell me you don't live in Wales. Don't put Cardiff as your location then if you don't live there! A member asks for advice on getting fish near, or on the outskirts of Guildford, so you come back with, 'dress up as a heron and nick some out of somebody elses pond'. Ha, ha. Great advice and most helpful to him. Oh, but one better, we'll then send him up to Shirley and hope the prize specimens don't end up fried by the time they get back down south.

I would like to apologise for calling you a twat. I'm sorry for calling you a twat on the forum and a twat, if I did, by IM. I wont call you a twat anymore. So if anybody sees me calling Jampott a twat again I will take the consequences.

I trust you will accept my apology Jampott.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

auditt260bhp said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > On top of sending me a rather direct and abusive IM, there is a certain black bodykitted TT driving forum member, whose car has somewhere between 259 and 261bhp who has taken it upon himself to call me a "twat" whenever he is able to do so. I think it stems from him being on holiday when the AMD Rolling Road meet was announced, which is a pretty tenuous and dull reason to flame ME - but I'd be grateful if you could ask him to tone down the language he uses towards me, and (if he must have a dig at me when possible) at least attempt a reasoned argument instead of hurling childish swear words in my general direction.
> ...


Blimey...

Ok, some of that deserves a response.

Your dislike started with the rolling road thing? So that's what... a month? I've been without the TT since December. 10 months. Its funny how you didn't dislike me and my comments before then, but only started because you chucked your toys out of the pram regarding a rolling road meet... You obviously put up with me before then. I took exception to you and your selfish / petulant remarks which were aimed at ME and other non TT owners - and made a comment. You didn't get what you wanted. Tough. Live with it.

Find me a post where I claim to speak for all TT Owners. Or all "anything" for that matter. My opinions are my own. Other people share them. Others don't. I've managed to work that one out all on my own.

The brakes on my car? I wanted to point out that they were both on the same side. I picked the wrong side. Big deal. Someone made I joke about it even, and I respnded with a joke remark in turn. All forgotten. I don't feel ashamed, taunted or stupid. But thanks for your concern.

My location? It matters not where I live. But for the record, I've a house in Cardiff and a flat in Hatfield. The castle (sig pic) is in Wales. I'm registered to vote in Wales - but the rest of it is a rather split life, I'm afraid. At the time of you mentioning it, I wasn't in Wales. I'm still not. I'm there barely 48 hours a week. Just like a few other things, there is total logic and reasoning behind my answers. Had you asked the right question or made a different assumption, it would all have become clear...

Fish? I made a joke. No offence intended to the OP, and I don't believe any was taken. You took it upon yourself to speak for him (!) and take offence on his behalf. (Isn't that something you pilloried me for doing?) This forum survives on a number of things. One of those is banter between its users. So I didn't answer his question? So what. I answer a LOT of other questions properly, accurately and with as much helpfulness as I can. I don't see you quoting any of THOSE...

Why not put your hackles down, chill out, and loosen up a little. A rolling-road day isn't everything. Like I said before - I'm sorry if you missed out before, and I'm sorry you feel people like me (or cars like mine) aren't welcome to participate. But then you don't make the rules. Organise your own day, and invite whoever you like. As far as I'm aware, membership of the TTOC also allows me to participate in TTOC events too. Would you prefer I didn't support your owners club?

I'm sure people are only interested in this spat for amusement value. I've had a good chuckle myself, as despite everything, I don't actually take life (or you) as seriously as it may seem. However, the good people of the forum probably don't want to hear any more. Call time on it, and I'll accept your apology properly (rather than in the spirit in which it appears you amusingly intended it...)


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Now shake hands....


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

Weâ€™ve all been blessed with an individual cognitive capacity. Sharing an interest in a similar mode of transport and forum doesnâ€™t put us on an equal mind set; and this is highlighted nicely on this thread.

By all means discuss, debate, â€œargueâ€ even but letâ€™s keep things in perspective. You cannot and will not make any forward progress by forcing opinions and personal attacks.

Letâ€™s all play nice (please? :wink: )

Simonm - best wishes to your mate.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Not true. I donated to Cancer Research... just not thru this forum, thread or someone riding a bike and not this week.

Tim can be as argumentative as a menstruating pedant, sometimes it is best to just ignore him... :wink:



simonm said:


> Until today no TT Forum member had donated, hence my comment about lethargy.
> 
> End of Story muppet! :lol:
> 
> And surely you will even agree yourself that you could be the biggest twat on this forum!


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

FYI I have a heron outfit and will be trying out the technique suggested, by JampoTT not by Lord V!

Made me chuckle anyway and thats half of why this is a great forum.

Dave (still looking for fish)


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

Hi All,

Charitable donation is a very private and free thing to do. In my opinion it defines the very essence of a civilised society.

However, the very act of giving is both good for the receiver (as long as they actually do receive most of the money) and for the giver. It has to be voluntary and of relevance to the giver.

I have no animosity towards anyone who decides to give or not to. No-one can give to every cause, no matter how wealthy they are.

In terms of cancer, I give my time (whether I give money or not is down to my conscience). I have seen things that would make everyone cry (and frequently make me). There are the twin girls who both got the same type of cancer at the same time who decided to learn the piano together and give concerts to the others in the ward. They are both dead. There is not a minute goes by that I don't regret the waste it causes.

Cancer pervades every part of human life. It should not happen but it does. I have met many of those who research cures for cancer and, to a person, they are good keen decent people. I sometimes feel that the government should pay more to fund a search for cures rather than rely on charitable giving but then there are so many calls on the purse that its easy to moralise about one cause over another.

I am glad people come to this forum and ask for donations but they must understand that, if any, some or all decide not to give, that is their free choice and (IMHO) no-one has the right to criticise them or moralise about who is better than whom.

Jim.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Hormones kicking in folks? :wink:


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

garyc said:


> Hormones kicking in folks? :wink:


Testosterone precisely!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

jimfew said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Hormones kicking in folks? :wink:
> ...


And that's just Abi!! :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Guys, I just feel a little embarrased for us , I spend time posting flyers on TTs around the country, wherever I go I will post one on a car , so that they can share the experiences and knowledge available on here.

Embarrassed as I really want them to enjoy this forum and to find it invaluable for them as TT owners. Yes there are sections ( such as this) which are clearly labelled as possibly containing "risky" content etc...but again and again we seem to find childish attacks on the main sections ( Off topic and the TT one).

Can _we all _perhaps sit and calm down before we post anything, remembering that this is a public forum and we all have a responsibilty to post stuff that is of benefit to us all. Negative stuff should really not have any space on here.

Yes Tim, before you say it, I have posted useless posts , I am guilty but these are always in fun. :wink:

We all know too that it is very very easy to misinterpret the meaning of written word, no matter how the smileys flavour it! :?     :x :evil:  :wink:


----------



## uppTTnorth (Jul 5, 2003)

Time for my two pence worth, as the father of a daughter who survived cancerous cells as a teenager, and is now a happy bright cancer free 27 yr old mother of one, and the husband of a wife who works damn hard for Cancer Research UK, i have lived the scary side and see on a daily basis how hard the people work trying to raise as much money as possible for the research, but do i put money in every collection tin or sponsorship form the wife waves at me NO,its a personal thing donating and if you dont want to, at any particular time, then dont.Give your time if you dont want to give money, they always want more help in the shops, the bag emptying can be quite fun if your nosy, apart from the dodgy unclean underwear, which i can honesty say does sometimes turn up, but hey it all adds to lifes rich tapestry, and gives you something to make the mates feel ill down the pub, when you go into detail.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> Yes Tim, before you say it, I have posted useless posts , I am guilty but these are always in fun.


So are mine, John - the useless ones away, and David has proven he took my "fish" post in the manner it was intended. Still, as an ex-TT owner, I'm obviously not allowed to make those kind of jokes (if Mr260 is to be taken seriously)...


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Tried the heron, thing it didn't work (ended up eating all the fish) Now if you could post something pointless again against my pond post and bounce it back to the top :roll:

Cheers

Dave


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

David_A said:


> Tried the heron, thing it didn't work (ended up eating all the fish) Now if you could post something pointless again against my pond post and bounce it back to the top :roll:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


I can lend you my Kingfisher outfit? :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

jampott said:


> Still, as an ex-TT owner, I'm obviously not allowed to make those kind of jokes (if Mr260 is to be taken seriously)...


Talk about harping on like an old woman. Obviously not adult, or mature, enough to finish it all on page 4 then!


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Whereas "Sir, Sir its not fair those ex TT owners being allowed to go on the rolling road" is very mature and adult.


----------

